# How do you connect to AlpineZone?



## Greg (Mar 2, 2004)

Just a little poll to see how people connect. If you log on from multiple locations, select the one you use most.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2004)

I wish I had DSL. Then I could host my own webserver from home. But alas, I live with another couple and they were sold on Comcast. 

-T


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Mar 2, 2004)

Forgot, "magic".

I am such a caveman when it comes to this computer stuff.


----------



## Max (Mar 2, 2004)

You left out "tin can and string."  Out here we are lucky we got 'lectricity and indoor plumbing.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2004)

Also forgot, "Via neighbor's unsecured wireless LAN"


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2004)

Here is a cool site for estimating your actual bandwidth:

http://reviews.cnet.com/7004-7254_7-0.html?tag=cnetfd.dir

I usually fall around 1 Mbps. How does everyone else rate?


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 5, 2004)

I rate mine an F across the board. I used to connect at 53.333 and the true speed was actually a respectable 52k for dail-up. 

In the last 2 years the transfer rate has dropped to somewhere between 18.7 kbps to a pitiful 2.18. Downloading pix is forever -- help!


----------



## teachski (Mar 5, 2004)

I just changed from dial up to Cable...my speed went from 28.8kbps to 650kbps...it's nice!


----------



## Joshua B (Mar 5, 2004)

Cool site Greg. I'm at 1209.2 Kbps Comcast cable.


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 5, 2004)

Charter Pipeline going along at 1061.4 kbps........

However - I hate Charter.  Their customer service sucks and their prices are outrageous for cable TV and internet........$113/mo......


----------



## pepsi (Mar 5, 2004)

MtnMagic,  
I had the same thing happen. For years I had an actual speed of 52k and I never got kicked off line. Unless I was downloading a file or loading pictures it was fine. Then, sometime around last September it slowed to less than 20-25k. I checked phone wires and different phone numbers but nothing made it better. In December I switched to DSL and I don't think I could go back. I would have tried cable but the DSL is half the price and as crowded as cable is here it's not that much faster.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm at a screaming 2869.2 kbps cable. Comcast just recently informed me that they just doubled my speed at no extra "cost" to me...

THat's cause they've been raping me for the slower bandwidth for 5 years!

-T


----------



## skijay (Mar 6, 2004)

31.6 kps (Dial up).


----------



## teachski (Mar 6, 2004)

I just ran the check again and my cable server is up to 1129.3 kbps from 650kbps when I checked it yesterday.  Is it normal for the same server to vary so much?


----------



## Stephen (Mar 6, 2004)

Yup. You share the bandwidth with your neighbors on the same node or "loop". If they are downloading music or porn at the time that you do a check, then it'll be slower than say, 7am when most folks are sleeping or at work.


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 6, 2004)

1026Kbps Speakeasy DSL. What's sweet is that I have a 768Kbps upload speed, which is what makes it possible (besides the static IP addresses) to serve my own domain and also work from home using RDP and X11.

Sunlight just peeked out! Too bad it's waaaay too windy to go for a bike ride. Ah, well.


----------



## smitty77 (Mar 9, 2004)

Have DSL at one plant, and 28.8k dial-up at the other.  Though they are supposed to go cable at the second plant this year.  Just think... About 10 or 12 years ago we'd all be clamoring to get our hands on a nice 28k or 33.6K modem!!!!  We've come a long way baby.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 9, 2004)

1905.7 at home (Comcast)

943.1 at work (not that I would ever goof off at work)


----------



## coberg (Apr 2, 2004)

*Cable Speed*



			
				the8re said:
			
		

> I'm at a screaming 2869.2 kbps cable. Comcast just recently informed me that they just doubled my speed at no extra "cost" to me...
> 
> THat's cause they've been raping me for the slower bandwidth for 5 years!
> 
> -T



I'm with you.  Comcast at 2753 kbps.  Their pricing is terrible, but for me it's the only choice! :angry: 

There's no way I'l ever go back to dial-up, I'll sell my body in the streets first!!  
 :lol:


----------

